# Is it worth it??



## Braddubya (Apr 1, 2009)

I think the idea of reloading actually sounds fun and interesting but im assuming requires quite a bit of start up cost. Does it really save enough money for a hobby shooter (using a common round like .357) to make it worth the investment? Also about how much if starting from the ground up does the equipment to reload on a small scale generally cost?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If you read the posts already in the reloading section you will find many of the answers you seek. After you have done so if you need clarification ask for it.

The first thing you have to do is estimate how much shooting you will do.

Enjoy the trip.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I got a Lee Pro 1000 press from Midway and a RCBS 505 scale from Ebay. The cost for both was about $160 shipped.

Buying all of my consumables locally (powder, primers, cast lead bullets), it costs me about $.10 a round to make my own as opposed to the $.25 - $.35 a round if I were to buy cartridges locally - if they're available. 

Assuming a $.20 a round savings, it took me 800 rounds to make up the cost of the press. On top of that, I can tailor the cartridges to my preferences, and if I run out, I can make more.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

As my Dad has always "rolled his own" and also for my .308 mauser, I've always had respect for good quality reloads when done well... He's got a bunch of equipment but I'll be reading this section a bit myself to learn up on the possibilities.. I'd just probably be doing two different pistol calibers.. 9mm and .45 acp.

I might even look around for taking a class somewhere or get some quality time with Pop to learn up.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

It is a dang sight cheaper that's for sure. I've gone the full route and pour my own bullets. The only cost I have are powder, primers, and the energy it takes to melt the lead (I get all the lead I want free from the tire shop). I shoot 45 acp, 38 Special, and 357. Most of my shooting is 45 and it really makes a cost diffrence on that one.


----------



## Braddubya (Apr 1, 2009)

TOF said:


> If you read the posts already in the reloading section you will find many of the answers you seek. After you have done so if you need clarification ask for it.
> 
> The first thing you have to do is estimate how much shooting you will do.
> 
> Enjoy the trip.


I looked at all of the titles in the section and then looked at any titles that seemed relevant and read to see if they were headed in this direction. Doing this I did not find any of the information I asked here. Is there another section besides "Handloading & Reloading" I should be looking at?

Thanks all for the help. I guess I will have to try to figure out how much I plan to shoot like TOF mentioned but it sounds like its definitely worth looking into.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Braddubya said:


> I looked at all of the titles in the section and then looked at any titles that seemed relevant and read to see if they were headed in this direction. Doing this I did not find any of the information I asked here. Is there another section besides "Handloading & Reloading" I should be looking at?


The cover of a book does not tell the whole story. Nor does the title of a thread in these forums.

Cost has been discussed several times. Equipment preferences have been discussed several times etc.

You need to read within the threads if you are going to benefit.

You probably have only looked at recent posts. Scroll to the bottom of the Handloading/Reloading Forum page and you will see a selector that allows you to display more than the last 30 day's activity.

Here is an older page covering your basic questions. It is from 2 months back.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=18100

There is a wealth of information in the older pages.

Many of us are more than willing to help a newbie. We were that at a point in time ourselves. We do however expect you to do a bit of work yourself. I for one find it a bit tiresome to have to type the same thing over and over again as new months and people arrive. My wrists are also a bit arthritic and may not have many more typing sessions left.

Please don't take these comments the wrong way. They are intended to help both of us.

Enjoy
:smt1099


----------



## PilotAlso (Jan 2, 2009)

*I really like reloading!*

It's hard to explain but I've found that I enjoy reloading almost as much as shooting. It's fun trying to make that "perfect" round for the intended weapon and use.

I ended up buying a middle of the road setup which set me back about $200 total without disposable stuff like bullets, primers, and powder.

I've come to the conclusion that I'll be happy with this setup for some time. It truly does everything I currently want/need.

I know that I've already paid for my outlay in ammo savings so every round from here on out is gravy. Another consideration is that IF I ever decide to get a bigger/faster machine or I get out of reloading/shooting, I'll be able to sell the used equipment.

I see no down side to this hobby. It's fun and it saves money! Just be careful when choosing your loads and do regular checks to ensure those loads are in spec.

Al


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

PilotAlso said:


> It's hard to explain but I've found that I enjoy reloading almost as much as shooting. It's fun trying to make that "perfect" round for the intended weapon and use.
> 
> I ended up buying a middle of the road setup which set me back about $200 total without disposable stuff like bullets, primers, and powder.
> 
> ...


Those are really good words! :smt023

If you enjoy tinkering with stuff or you like to figure out how stuff works reloading is a natural. It does take a tiny bit of mechanical ability but it isn't over the head of most people. I have a progressive press and I just got the automatic bullet feeder and installed it. It was fun working threw the set-up and it is cool to watch all the steps going on at the same time. If that is the kind of stuff you can get in to then you will be adicted in short order.


----------



## Braddubya (Apr 1, 2009)

TOF said:


> The cover of a book does not tell the whole story. Nor does the title of a thread in these forums.
> 
> Cost has been discussed several times. Equipment preferences have been discussed several times etc.
> 
> ...


Ok I see. I belong to other forums and this is my first experience where old posts get removed to another location at this kind of rate. I would have gladly found the information myself I just did not see it in front of me. Thank you for the help.



PilotAlso said:


> It's hard to explain but I've found that I enjoy reloading almost as much as shooting. It's fun trying to make that "perfect" round for the intended weapon and use.
> 
> I ended up buying a middle of the road setup which set me back about $200 total without disposable stuff like bullets, primers, and powder.
> 
> ...


Yea im considering just getting a single stage as I will not be shooting all that much, but I think just enough to make it worth the investment and effort. This will allow me to reload in small quantities over time until I build up enough to have a shooting day :smt023 Plus it seems you could get almost everything for about $100 which makes sense right now being a college student and all.



gmaske said:


> Those are really good words! :smt023
> 
> If you enjoy tinkering with stuff or you like to figure out how stuff works reloading is a natural. It does take a tiny bit of mechanical ability but it isn't over the head of most people. I have a progressive press and I just got the automatic bullet feeder and installed it. It was fun working threw the set-up and it is cool to watch all the steps going on at the same time. If that is the kind of stuff you can get in to then you will be adicted in short order.


I love to tinker actually. It sounds fun which is why I originally looked into it but not enough fun to go out and spend a bunch of money if it didnt eventually pay itself off...but it sounds like it will


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

You go out and buy a box of 50 and head to the range and it is gone in no time. The shells hit the floor or the can and your done.....BUT......If you spend a little extra the shells go home with you and instead of a box of 50, your bullet allowance allows you to make a 100 or more. If you shoot an auto you are *NUTS* or rich if you don't reload. You do spend a little up front but it pays back over and over. You most likely won't spend less but you will shoot more. Once you get reloading down you will turn out better ammo than you can buy over the counter. I started out with a single station press and loaded a bunch of 38 and 357s. Now that I shoot mostly 45acp I have a progressive press and it makes em almost as fast as I can burn em up. Fun stuff! :smt033

Oh! BTW......TOF stands for *"The Old Fart"* and he lives up to it.....*BUT*...... he is a wealth of info if you can get him started :horsepoo: :anim_lol:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

gmaske said:


> :smt033
> 
> Oh! BTW......TOF stands for *"The Old Fart"* and he lives up to it.....*BUT*...... he is a wealth of info if you can get him started :horsepoo: :anim_lol:


Actually gmaske my full name is TCOF "The Cranky Old Fart".

On those rare occasions I am in a good mood I enjoy helping you young whipper snappers though.

By the way, you need to change that horses diet,

Edit: You might want to set your flag Braddubya so we know what part of the world you are in. That is accomplished in your User CP.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

TOF said:


> Actually gmaske my full name is TCOF "The Cranky Old Fart".
> 
> On those rare occasions I am in a good mood I enjoy helping you young whipper snappers though.
> 
> By the way, you need to change that horses diet,


:anim_lol::anim_lol::smt082:smt082


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Some good folks around here! :smt023


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

One thing you need to know is that you will not save money reloading you will just be able to shoot more. 

You will find yourself reloading each piece of brass you have almost as quickly as it is fired. You won't be able to have it laying around empty. You will need to purchase all your reloading compontent in bulk. The advantage to this is lower price per unit. 

As said earlier you need to enjoy the reloading as much as the shooting. 

You might also try to find any other local shooters that may want to split the cost of equipment and supplies.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Primers are almost nonexistent anywere right now and powder supplies are really low. It can be a bit frustrating so when you find what you need it is best to stock up. This only feeds the problem but what else can you do. Eventually this will all settle down, I hope, but only time will tell. Once you get your kit together if you have any questions please don't be afraid to ask or send me a PM. I'd be glad to help!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Gun shows ..I still see some there..I picked up 10k small and large a little while back. I wish I had got more now. Prices are getting nuts


----------

